# Whats the smallest 'room' for DWA enclosures?



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

With regards to the letter of the law for a safe environment for keeping and housing DWA how may the smaller sp be kept? With regards to inverts is a separate room, double door, phone system and external light switch etc all needed if only one or 2 are to be kept in their small set ups?

Is a viv within a viv an idea that is acceptable?

From the limited information I've found on the matter it is somewhat a grey area?

Sorry for the questions.


----------



## Webleybulldog455 (May 11, 2010)

Its diffrent from council to council buddy. Some will accept a secure container in a locked viv which has been labelled correctly,and others might ask you to have double doors etc...
The greed of some LA's is the unfair part of the DWAL!


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

I would have thought there was a specific size. However you do need enough room to work/handle the animls safely. Common sense here I think really.


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Mujician said:


> I would have thought there was a specific size. However you do need enough room to work/handle the animls safely. Common sense here I think really.


Oops, meant to say 'wouldn't', not would at the start.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

I think the only way to really find out is to ask the local authorities I suppose. It does seem like a rather grey area for something that maybe needs clear and concise guidelines?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I know someone that had a tiny room and some very serious snakes


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

there is no 'letter of the law' as councils seem to differ greatly, some ask for allsorts and some dont, the best thing to do is look at every possible aspect and make sure you have it covered from a double door system to emergency lighting, bite protocols etc, iv built my hotroom from scratch so any questions you have feel free to pm me


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

My original venomous room was only 2m x 2.5m so very small indeed I could just about fit in to work. My new room is a lot larger.


----------

